# Health & Safety in work



## pinkie123 (29 Mar 2010)

Just wondering what the health and safety guidlines on someone returning to work after a serious fracture while still on two crutches.
I am hearing various things like some companies won't allow it at all as it is a breach of health & safety and/or they are not insured for it.


----------



## secman (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Health & Safety in work - person on crutches*

I would imagine that you would require to hand in a doctors note stating that you are fit for work. Thats what we look for when staff are coming back after being out, especially due to a break/fracture etc.

Puts onus on Doc !

Secman


----------



## Purple (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Health & Safety in work - person on crutches*

The company will have to carry out a risk assessment for the person concerned.
If the H&S manager deems that they are safe to carry out their duties (or some of their duties) then that should be OK. If they can't be bothered doing a risk assessment then they may have a no crutches policy.
Risk assessments are all about common sense; it's not a black art, just write down what they can and can't do and make sure you can prove they read it.


----------



## Kerak (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Health & Safety in work - person on crutches*

One of the many issues to address is how independently mobile the individual is. In the case of a fire/evacuation are they able to assist themselves or do they add to the difficulty of the evacuation.  So a broken wrist might be ok to work but personally I think been on crutches makes it unlikely that a normal workplace could cope.  If this is the case, can they work from home? Can their office be relocated to make evacuation easier? This is not the first time  I have had to deal with the issue and often the more senior the person is the more they want to come into work.


----------



## pinkie123 (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Health & Safety in work - person on crutches*

Xx


----------



## Mommah (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Health & Safety in work - person on crutches*

I know alot about this subject from a healthcare perspective and a manager's perspective sooo...

A fracture is the medical term for a broken bone., the term does not differentiate between 2 separated pieces of bone or a crack.
In order of severity there are various grades of fractures.

It is significantly more difficult to function on crutches than following a wrist fracture.

So people have very poor balance and can take along time to manage crutches safely. 

So return to work with a lower limb fracture is very variable and would certainly take longer than a wrist fracture.

I imagine refusing you access to your work place because you use crutches could be interpreted as discrimination on grounds of disability.

As a manager I don't ring people at home to "see how they are" as its too easy to come accross as "checking when they are coming  back"
I might however send an email with my good wishes.

In your friends situation I would just ask the boss if there is a problem as he/she feels vibes, the boss should then spit it out and the air should be cleared.


----------



## Complainer (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Health & Safety in work - person on crutches*



Kerak said:


> In the case of a fire/evacuation are they able to assist themselves or do they add to the difficulty of the evacuation.  So a broken wrist might be ok to work but personally I think been on crutches makes it unlikely that a normal workplace could cope.


There are many people with less mobility that someone on crutches who are in workplaces all over Ireland every day. Any half-decent employer will be able to put appropriate arrangements in place for evacuation. This could involve an evac chair, or a transit wheelchair, or just giving adequate space and time for the person to evacuate themselves. Relocating the person to a ground floor location near the exits may well be part of the solution, but most people move round in offices, going to meetings or the canteen or whatever.

Crutches are not a reason not to come to work in a standard office environment.


----------



## brigade (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Health & Safety in work - person on crutches*



Complainer said:


> Crutches are not a reason not to come to work in a standard office environment.


 
No, but the pain the person may be experiencing due to the bones healing is. It's down to the company or individuals doctor if they are fit to return.


----------



## Complainer (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Health & Safety in work - person on crutches*



brigade said:


> No, but the pain the person may be experiencing due to the bones healing is. It's down to the company or individuals doctor if they are fit to return.


Fully agree - my comments were really about the evacuation arrangements, and were based on the assumption that the doc has signed the person off as fit for work.

The HSA's guidance on people with disabilities in the workplace might be helpful

[broken link removed]


----------



## oldtimer (29 Mar 2010)

*Re: Health & Safety in work - person on crutches*

I broke my ankle while a Manager in a sem-state company. I felt I could perform my job okay as the workplace was on a ground floor and I was well able to move around. I returned to work on crutches but within an hour received a phonecall from my Area HR Ofice telling me I cannot work on crutches and go home immediately.


----------



## pinkie123 (30 Mar 2010)

*Re: Health & Safety in work - person on crutches*

Its more that he feels he is being picked on now at work because of his sick leave. And can he do anything about him being "expected" to return to work


----------



## Complainer (30 Mar 2010)

*Re: Health & Safety in work - person on crutches*



oldtimer said:


> I broke my ankle while a Manager in a sem-state company. I felt I could perform my job okay as the workplace was on a ground floor and I was well able to move around. I returned to work on crutches but within an hour received a phonecall from my Area HR Ofice telling me I cannot work on crutches and go home immediately.



Just curious - how long ago did this happen? There are people who are permanantly on crutches - would these be excluded from that company? Was this policy written down anywhere?

This kind of nonsense is known in UK circles as 'elf n safety', where some jobsworth comes up with ludicrous rules that have no basis in legislation or good practice.



pinkie123 said:


> Its more that he feels he is being picked on now at work because of his sick leave. And can he do anything about him being "expected" to return to work a week after his accident. And the comparison made to a wrist fracture, while my friend was actually unable to sit up at that stage and was totally dependent on friends and family for a good 4 weeks after the accident.



He's going to have to have it out with his manager. If he wasn't fit for work (as signed off by his doc), then he was not fit for work. If he is a union member, he should get support from his union in raising the issue.


----------



## AlbacoreA (30 Mar 2010)

*Re: Health & Safety in work - person on crutches*

I don't think its clear cut. It would depend on the situation. How mobile the person was, the pain level, and the job they do, and on site acess. Can they actually get to work. The suggestions above about getting the doctor to make a call, even contacting HR for an assessment are good. 

I was on crutches for a while and returned to work after a week. Had to keep the foot up which was awkward at a desk. The commute was nightmare, got a lift in, but had to get buses/train home, especially on wet days wet floors al over were very tricky. Carrying anything even a cup of water/tea is impossible with crutches. 

I also had the experience (different malady) of being sent home when in work as not insured onsite if covered by a sick note. In hindsight it was correct, I wasn't really well enough to be in work.


----------



## redchariot (30 Mar 2010)

Depends a lot on the type of job that is done. For example if you worked on a factory floor, there will probably not be much chance of returning until fully recovered but if you spend the majority of the day at a desk, you may have a much better chance.

Each company has their own policies but at a minimum you would have to be risk-assessed and your doctor or perhaps a company doctor (if there is one) will most likely have to pass you fit for return to work


----------

